# The "Y" catches another Break



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like the big guy up stairs finally (after all these years) gave the happy valley bunch a bit of a break. With his intervention the committee gifted the pastes from down South a #7 seat. Now with just a little luck and if they play the best game of their lives, they might, just might advance at least one round in the big dance this year. :lol: :lol: :lol:... NOT -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A break? How is a 7th seed for a team ranked most of the second half of the season in the Top 20 a break? :? 

What seed did the utes get? I looked, but I couldn't find them anywhere.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually I said their seeding(#7) was a "gift" and I'll stand by that. Did they win their conference? Did they win their conference tournament? I think a 7 is about right. The break they got was Florida. Florida really does suck. They are coming off a three game loosing streak to finish up a really ho-hum season. If Jimmette can get to the line 40 or 50 times as usual, I think the "Cougs" have a real good shot for a round two game. :lol: :lol: :lol: ...NOT :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

BYU will beat Florida if they can get Tyler Haws up and running again and he's comfortable wearing a mask. What a terrible time to break an eye socket! The Cougs would have earned a 5 seed with a trip to the conference title game. Who cares? Neither 5's nor 7's get dream matchups. It's time to win some tourney games and EARN that respect! 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*VERY BOLD* prediction here by ESPN's Joe Lundardi! Watch the BYU video preview:
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/tournament/2010/news/story?page=videopreviews10


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> *VERY BOLD* prediction here by ESPN's Joe Lundardi! Watch the BYU video preview:
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/tournament/2010/news/story?page=videopreviews10


Wow Elite Eight that is a very bold prediction, I for one would like to see it. But I think they will beat florida then lose a tough one with K St,


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

7 is better than what I thought they'd get.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess this is what the fans of a loser team do, since their season is over they just have to try and discount the team that swept them by 33 point collectively to give themselves something to do, sad frankly.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Cougs blow a 13 point lead with 8 minutes left but then pull it out in double overtime. To let Florida back in the game and then take them to two OTs doesn't look all the impressive. Hey a first round win FINALLY!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Cougs blow a 13 point lead with 8 minutes left but then pull it out in double overtime. To let Florida back in the game and then take them to two OTs doesn't look all the impressive. Hey a first round win FINALLY!


I agree... buddy here had it streaming at work. IT guys were probably pulling their hair out. :lol: Hopefully KSU can get it done next round.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's another example of the Ute fans showing their true colors. Back in '98 when the Utes made their run I was cheering them on. Heck, I even bought a t-shirt!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like Jesus was so angry that his other team took a beatin (Notre Dame) he just had to step in and save the Coug's. Seriously though, it was a great game and...****...it's hard to say, but GO Coug's!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Here's another example of the Ute fans showing their true colors. Back in '98 when the Utes made their run I was cheering them on. Heck, I even bought a t-shirt!


Could be.... if you were referring to the OP or somebody else... I've hated BYU long before I even thought about liking the Utes or even had heard of U of U sports. :twisted: Wouldn't matter if it was just a preseason intermural game in badminton in a tournament that meant nothing to anyone... if BYU was in it, I'd be rooting for whoever was on the other bench. Duke and BYU both run at #1 or 2 on my top two college teams to dislike... always.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I just became a Duke fan.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ryfly said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another example of the Ute fans showing their true colors. Back in '98 when the Utes made their run I was cheering them on. Heck, I even bought a t-shirt!
> ...


I wasn't refering to you but you did illustrate my point.

I think there are lots of Ute fans that don't so much like the Utes as much as they hate BYU. I've always been a BYU fan and yet I'll cheer for the Utes (inspite of their fans :wink: ), especially when they play outside of the conference. I think that's a big reason why BYU has a much stronger fan base. Love is stronger than hate.  Hating the other guy might give you the edge in the rivalry games but it's not something you can build a program on.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I just became a Duke fan.


 :lol: I saw this coming from a mile away.....

Ryfly... I would have to agree with you.... I think in Utah, you just gotta pick one of the two and if you're not LDS, then the choice becomes fairly easy I'd imagine. Sure, I'd guess you could go with one of the smaller choices but its usually one way or the other. I'm still not convinced I'm even a Utah fan although my friends tell me after attending a bunch of games that I'm one whether I approve of the label or not. I honestly just don't like the Y, can't root for em, wouldn't root for em if you paid me a chunk of change to do so..... I suppose if USU was closer, I could pull a Jahan and be a fan instead of wearing red but I think he actually went there or something and I've got no connection. Its kinda funny.... went to my first churchball game in a while a month or so ago and the first thing the coach said when i walked in wearing a Utes sweatshirt was, "Well, at least you're wearing the right colors." :shock: I was actually expecting to get grief about it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Pulled for the Y because they are from the state------- for no other reason though.
At the end of regualtion did you see when they panned in on the Byu fans- 3 of them genuflecting.
Guess they were just covering all the bases.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Pulled for the Y because they are from the state------- for no other reason though.
> At the end of regualtion did you see when they panned in on the Byu fans- 3 of them genuflecting.
> Guess they were just covering all the bases.


I am not going to lie, I had to look up "genuflecting"! :shock: :lol: That is funny! :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm grew up in Ohio- you get to know ever joke there ever was about it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I think in Utah, you just gotta pick one of the two and if you're not LDS, then the choice becomes fairly easy I'd imagine.


This says a lot, why can't a "non-LDS" person be a BYU fan? Can only Catholilcs be Golden Domers? :? Pretty sure tree is a BYU fan, and I KNOW he is not Mormon. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> This says a lot, why can't a "non-LDS" person be a BYU fan? Can only Catholilcs be Golden Domers? :? Pretty sure tree is a BYU fan, and I KNOW he is not Mormon. :roll:


You know a lot of folks that are? Non LDS Y fans I mean? I think its safe to say thats a rarity, not at all commonplace. About ND and Catholics.... I guess somebody has to be a fan of the "golden domers".


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My new favorite team outside BYU is in the Final Four. Thanks for helping me root for a winner Riley. :-|O|-: 

I'm hoping for Duke vs Butler in the Finals.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> My new favorite team outside BYU is in the Final Four. Thanks for helping me root for a winner Riley. :-|O|-:
> 
> I'm hoping for Duke vs Butler in the Finals.


You're welcome.... 8) I think it'll be WV winning it all, but we'll see. It would be pretty cool for Butler to play for the championship.


----------

